# Skid plates on 02 Kodiak



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My wife managed to rip off the stock plastic skid plate that's been on the bike for 8 years the last time we went out riding... So I've been looking at the different replacements... What do you guys think about the Moose Racing skids? I found one for $100 on Ebay.. I've also been looking at the Ricochet skids... Any others that you suggest?


----------

